# حلاوة الخطيه!!!



## girl_in_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2006)

حلاوة الخطية 
حواء لما رأت الشجرة شهية للأكل... تقسى قلبها
نسيت وصية الله
و نسيت حكم الموت
شهوة الشجرة غطت على كل شىء
شمشون خدرته حلاوة الخطية
حينما كان مع دليلة
أنسته الشهوة الخاطئة كل شىء
نسى أن دليلة لم تكن مخلصة له , و سلمته لأعدائه اكثر من مرة
و فقد شمشون كرامته و نذره ( قض 16 )
الشاب الغنى كان يبحث عن الحياة الأبدية و يسأل عنها
كان يحفظ الوصايا منذ صباه
لكن محبة المال كانت فى قلبه
حلاوة المــــــــــال قسّت قلبه
فسمع وصية المسيح و مضى حزينا , لأنه كان ذا اموال كثيرة ( مت 19:22 )

لكل واحد منا " خطيته المحبوبة "
محبوبة... لأنها لو لم تكن محبوبة لما تعلقنا فيها هكذا
حلاوة الخطية تُضعف من صوت الضمير... و تُقسى القلب
فننسى وصايا الله و نؤجل تنفيذها
لكى نستمر مع خطيتنا التى نحبها أطول فترة ممكنة
فنظل نؤجل توبتنا و نؤجل و نؤجل... من أجل خطيتنا المحبوبة
( نعم نعم... سأبعد عنها , و لكن ليس الآن )
و لكن... مع طول التأجيل
يصبح قلبنا صلبا شيئا فشيئا... فيصعب رجوعه
و النتيجة تكون وصولنا إلى نقطة اللا عودة
فنفقد أبديتنا

و ما الحل؟
الحل هو إحلال شهوة محل شهوة !! أى التوبة
فنحل شهوة العالم بشهوة البر
ويقول لنا الله " كونوا كارهين للشر. ملتصقين بالخير " ( رو 9:12 )
" كارهين للشر " و ليس ( تاركين الشر )
ففى بدء صراعنا مع الخطية فى بداية التوبة ربما نتركها لأنها ممنوعة أو ضد الوصية 
و لكن قد تظل محبتها فى قلوبنا... أى أننا نتركها بالجسد لا بالروح
إذن بداية التوبة ترك الخطية... أما كمال التوبة فهو كراهية الخطية
لذلك لم يكتف الله فقط بقوله " كونا كارهين للشر " بل أضاف " ملتصقين بالخير "
فلنغير نظرتنا للخطية " تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " ( رو 12 )
لنبتعد عمن يشجعوننا عليها " طوبى للرجل الذى لم يسلك فى مشورة الأشرار و فى طريق الخطاة لم يقف و فى مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس " ( مز 1 )
لنكثر من قرأة قصص توبة الخطاة أمثال موسى الأسود و مريم القبطية و أغسطينوس

فلنلتفت إلى حالة الضياع التى نحن عليها
فننظر الآثار الضارة لهذه الخطية علينا
فنفقد الشعور بحـــلاوة الخطية
أم سننتظر ضربة مـن الله... لنستيقظ
و إن تأثرنا روحيا لا نؤجل توبتنا " إن سمعتم صوته , فلا تقسوا قلوبكم " ( عب 3 )
فنحن لا تضمن أن تستمر فى هذه المشاعر , ولا تضمن الغد
فهناك من كلم الرب شخصيا- كالشاب الغنى- و ضيع الفرصة
أما أنحن فإن تَكلَم روح الله فى قلوبنا... فلا نضيع الفرصة
فملايين فى الجحيم يتمنون لحظات فى الحياة التى نعيشها
و نحن لك الحياة كلها
و لكن إلى متى ؟!!:dntknw: 
منقوول


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

والحزن في التوبة ينشأ تعزية .. فمن سقى أرض الجوارح بالشهوات فقد غرس في قلبه شجرة الندامه.


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

أشكرك كثيراً girl_in_jesus على موضوعك 

ومن نتائج الخطية فى الحياه أنها تجعل الانسان الذى يتلذذ بها .. ينطوى على الاخرين ... ويشعر دائماً بالضعف والدونيه ( اى صغر النفس ) .. ويحاول أن يثبت لنفسه انه قوى ومقبول من الاخرين ... فيكون رد فعله تجاه الاخر عنيف .. حتى يرى هل سيتحملونه ام لا 

كلمات فى الصميم أشكرك عليها


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لمروركم الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعااا*


----------



## remo (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام*

صباح الخير،:new5: 
ميرسى جدا على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المفيد حقا و احب اضيف ان ترك الخطية لا يأتى دفعة واحدة
و لكنه يأتى على دفعات تتمثل فى:-
1-الشعور بمرارة الخطية مما يؤدى الى الاقلاع عنها.
2-طلب معونة الله للتوبة متذكرين قوله:-
                                                           "بدونى لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شئ" .                       
                                                           "كل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاة باسمى تنالونه".  
                                                           "اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم و نبنى".
3-التوبة الحقيقة و الاقلاع الفعلى عن الخطية.
4-الاعتراف بالخطية لله فى حضور الاب الكاهن الذى يعطى الحل.
5-التناول من جسد الرب و دمه.
و من الممكن اوى اننا نفشل او بمعنى اخر لا نحقق النجاح المطلوب عند المحاولة للاقلاع عن الخطية و عند ذلك يجب ان نتذكر ان طريق النجاح الطويل اوله فشل فلو مافيش فشل ازاى هانحس بطعم النجاح و نسعد به؟!:t13:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لكلامك الرائع يا ريمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جيرال كلمك اكتر من رائع 
بس مفيش حاجة اسمها حلاوة الخطية
ممكن نطلق على الموضوع الغريزة الزاتية من اجل الخطية


----------

